

A good replacement for Gmail? - forkandwait

So I think Gmail has finally jumped the shark.<p>I just spent too much time looking for the setting button on my gmail screen to turn off html email, hidden behind all the social crap they want me to give a shit about, and I decided to start looking for a new webmail client.<p>Any ideas?  I want something minimal that looks like the original gmail, before I had to turn off&#x2F; ignore circles, chat, video, plus (wtf?), etc etc.<p>Plus the old colors were much better -- it was great to have blue backgrounds to border off the important things.  Now it is just a sea of ugly white.  Yuck.
======
workhere-io
Desktop-based: [http://airmailapp.com/](http://airmailapp.com/). Web-based:
[https://www.fastmail.fm/](https://www.fastmail.fm/)

------
dangrossman
There's nothing wrong with desktop software. Try Thunderbird. You can keep
your Gmail address, just access it over IMAP. On Android, K-9 mail is a great
client too.

------
i404
Yeah I feel the same.. I'm also searching for alternatives, even paid ones and
preferably not Google/Microsoft/Apple-related. Anyone got some suggestions?

------
notduncansmith
Mutt?

------
tuananh
fastmail.fm has the best web ui i've seen. very clean and elegant.

plus, forks around here seems to like it too.

~~~
SethKinast
fastmail.fm ? last.fm is a music streaming portal.

~~~
tuananh
sorry brainfart. edited.

